# 10/01 Trip to the OKALOOSA FADs



## Whitecapfishing (Oct 24, 2020)

1st Offshore (FAD) Deployment in USA! Located in FL Deep Water Trenches!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it just me or does this play for anyone else🤔


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Played fine. You're missing hot mahi action.


----------



## Whitecapfishing (Oct 24, 2020)

Bigc2013 said:


> Is it just me or does this play for anyone else🤔


Is it not working?


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet! Looks like a great time!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Tough watch for 2 mahi. The camera skills are not good.


----------



## Whitecapfishing (Oct 24, 2020)

ST1300rider said:


> Tough watch for 2 mahi. The camera skills are not good.


Ah man we landed 10 that day. Sorry not a pro on the video. Just trying to support the new FADs.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good video even though your not a National Geographic photographer lol. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

